# "Green Leaves of Summer"



## imp (Jul 17, 2015)

The words always pop into my head. Such a poignant theme, beautiful harmonizing, only four guys performing it. You'll remember it, I'm sure. Can you believe it was 55 years ago?    imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2015)

Lovely song, I remember it well.  It reminded me of this song from 1964, 51 years ago.....time sure does fly, they had some awesome music back then!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 17, 2015)

These songs are great - I remember listening to them way back when.


----------



## imp (Jul 18, 2015)

Gals, I am overwhelmed gratifyingly that the green leaves brought back such soft-edged memories for you too! 1960, I was to have graduated from high school, but did not, having failed Senior English! Can you believe it? No, I do not employ a shill to create and pen my "work" here; it's all mine, for better or for worse.

The song brought tears as I listened to it before posting. Don't know exactly why. It may have been popular during some natty part of my Senior year, thus emblazoning it in the old memory bank, forever.

Chad and Jeremy were wonderful, as were Peter and Gordon, both about the same time-frame. I loved their duos both! I shall die with their melody wafting through my head.   imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 18, 2015)

_The Green Leaves of Summer_ is very depressing to me, too.


----------



## imp (Jul 18, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> _The Green Leaves of Summer_ is very depressing to me, too.



Perhaps you, like I, are feeling the pangs of "the best things of times past"?   imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 18, 2015)

imp said:


> Perhaps you, like I, are feeling the pangs of "the best things of times past"?   imp



 Don't think so.  I thought it was gloomy and depressing....even when it came out.


----------



## imp (Jul 18, 2015)

Spoilsport.   imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 18, 2015)

I remember Green Leaves every time I watch the Alamo.


----------

